
Google Launches Program to Help Small Businesses Become More Visible - DocFeind
http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/244322
======
robmarkg
You know, why does Google always claim its programs are to "help" small
business, and everyone buys it? This program is really to "help" small
business use Adwords.

